# AGR Travel Credit Card Rebate



## VentureForth (Jun 7, 2013)

Something I didn't know about and was happy to discover was that on my recent trip to NYC & back, I had an additional 1075 points added to my account as an "AGR Travel Credit Card Rebate".

There were two entries, actually - 750 and 325. Not being one to read fine print whenever I should, I presume that you get 750 points back after booking a 15000 point sleeper and 325 points back from my 6500 point BC return trip.

That's 5% back. That's way cool. Just because I have the Chase AGR MC? Didn't know about this!

What other perks are there that I'm not aware of?

I know 2 points for every Amtrak purchase and 1 point for every other purchase;

I know your points never expire;

I think that's where my Companion Voucher came from;

What else???


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2013)

That's really it, but it certainly nice to redeem a 40,000 point award and essentially only "pay" 38K for it! At one time the rebate was 10%, instead of 5% as it is now.

The companion tickets I think came from your AGR status, not from the credit card.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 7, 2013)

How many Bonus Points did you get Just for Signing up for the AGR MC, Ive seen as many as 32,000 and other Chase Cards have even More! Still a Nice touch and No Annual Fee, No Interest if you Pay it off each Month! Win! Win!


----------



## jersey42 (Jun 7, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> The companion tickets I think came from your AGR status, not from the credit card.


If you sign up for the card, a free companion ticket is included.



jimhudson said:


> How many Bonus Points did you get Just for Signing up for the AGR MC, Ive seen as many as 32,000 and other Chase Cards have even More! Still a Nice touch and No Annual Fee, No Interest if you Pay it off each Month! Win! Win!


The sign up bonus for the AGR Master Card has been 12,000 points for a while now. It requires a $500 spend in the first 3 months. Other Chase cards have 40 or 50k bonus points with a much bigger spend ($3000 or $5000) in the first three months.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2013)

I never got a companion ticket certificate with my CC.


----------



## jersey42 (Jun 7, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I never got a companion ticket certificate with my CC.


I just signed up for the card, so we will see if I get the companion ticket. It looks like the offer on the link from the AGR site includes the companion ticket:

https://creditcards.chase.com/lp/amtrak/smt12ct/?CELL=655Y

However, the link from the Amtrak site does not mention the companion ticket:

https://creditcards.chase.com/lp/amtrak/?CELL=655M


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe when I got mine (from the AGR site) a few years ago, it did not include it. Maybe it does now.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 7, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> Maybe when I got mine (from the AGR site) a few years ago, it did not include it. Maybe it does now.


Yes getting companion tickets is a newer thing,maybe the last year to year & a half.


----------



## crescent2 (Jun 8, 2013)

I received a companion ticket when I got my Chase AGR cc, along with 12,000 points.

Heaven knows I don't have any AGR status!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 8, 2013)

Companion certificates have occasionally been provided by Chase as part of the sign-up bonus.


----------

